# Headed for Surgery



## Daytona Al (Sep 19, 2021)

I'm headed to Tampa tomorrow, for prostate surgery on Tuesday. They say that it is fairly easy now with the new robots. Still prayers are appreciated.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2021)

You can certainly have my good luck and best wishes... for a straightforward procedure, and a fast recovery...


----------



## katlupe (Sep 19, 2021)

Sending my prayers for a successful surgery.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 19, 2021)

Praying all goes well.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Sep 19, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> You can certainly have my good luck and best wishes... for a straightforward procedure, and a fast recovery...



absolutely  -  here's hopin' that you're back and up at'em right quick...


----------



## win231 (Sep 19, 2021)

A friend of mine who's 87 had that surgery last month.  We picked him up from the hospital the same day.  Cath for one day.  No problems; he's doing fine.  My dentist's dad also had the same surgery.  He's 91 & doing fine.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 19, 2021)

I'm praying for you, @Daytona Al

All will be ok.







This is making me teary.  Good luck, My new friend.


----------



## Daytona Al (Sep 19, 2021)

win231 said:


> A friend of mine who's 87 had that surgery last month.  We picked him up from the hospital the same day.  Cath for one day.  No problems; he's doing fine.  My dentist's dad also had the same surgery.  He's 91 & doing fine.


That makes me feel much better. I thought they said my catheter would stay in for ten days, but maybe I heard wrong.... I hope so at least.


----------



## Daytona Al (Sep 19, 2021)

katlupe said:


> Sending my prayers for a successful surgery.


Thank you Katalupe. They are needed and appreciated.


----------



## Daytona Al (Sep 19, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Praying all goes well.


Bless you, Lewkat


----------



## feywon (Sep 19, 2021)

Hope it all goes smoothly and you recover fully in a timely manner.


----------



## Daytona Al (Sep 19, 2021)

feywon said:


> Hope it all goes smoothly and you recover fully in a timely manner.


Thank you so much feywon


----------



## Daytona Al (Sep 19, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I'm praying for you, @Daytona Al
> 
> All will be ok.
> 
> ...


This is a week that I badly needed friends. I'm glad that you are one of them.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 19, 2021)

Daytona Al said:


> This is a week that I badly needed friends. I'm glad that you are one of them.


I can relate.  For years I would be alone and scared due to hubby's horrific working hours.  I felt very alone.


----------



## debodun (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Devi (Sep 19, 2021)

Good luck with it, @Daytona Al. May all go well!


----------



## officerripley (Sep 19, 2021)

Good luck, hopes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## senior chef (Sep 19, 2021)

Please forgive my ignorance, but is the cath for urine flow ?


----------



## Irwin (Sep 19, 2021)

Daytona Al said:


> I'm headed to Tampa tomorrow, for prostate surgery on Tuesday. They say that it is fairly easy now with the new robots. Still prayers are appreciated.


Let us know how it goes. I had a UroLift procedure for my enlarged prostate, but it didn't work.

Good luck, Al!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 19, 2021)

@Daytona Al I hope all goes well and I wish you a fast recovery.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 19, 2021)

All the best to you, @Daytona Al 
Sending my prayers  and a couple of hugs


----------



## Kaila (Sep 19, 2021)

We are all thinking of you, and we will be looking to hear how you are doing, later on , when this is behind you.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 19, 2021)

Best wishes DaytonaAl. Sending prayers and hugs. Hope you recover quickly.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 19, 2021)

@Daytona Al 
Praying everything goes in your favour.
Sending a speedy recovery wish.
TAKE CARE.


----------



## Tish (Sep 19, 2021)

Prayers sent your way


----------



## Daytona Al (Sep 19, 2021)

Devi said:


> Good luck with it, @Daytona Al. May all go well!


Thank you, Devi. It's only Stage 1, but any cancer is scary. I will be glad to have it out and done.


----------



## Daytona Al (Sep 19, 2021)

Tish said:


> Prayers sent your way


Thanks Tish. I can feel them winging their way from Australia.


----------



## Daytona Al (Sep 19, 2021)

MickaC said:


> @Daytona Al
> Praying everything goes in your favour.
> Sending a speedy recovery wish.
> TAKE CARE.


Mika, your prayers mean much. My poor wife is having to deal with so much these days. I've gone from being the strong guy to the retired patient overnight. Please include Mercedes in your prayers, if you have time.


----------



## Daytona Al (Sep 19, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> Best wishes DaytonaAl. Sending prayers and hugs. Hope you recover quickly.


Thanks Shalimar. I need all the hugs that I can get. It's going to be a cold few days.


----------



## Daytona Al (Sep 19, 2021)

Kaila said:


> We are all thinking of you, and we will be looking to hear how you are doing, later on , when this is behind you.


Thanks so much Kaila. Your good thoughts give me a little more confidence


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 19, 2021)

Daytona Al said:


> prostate surgery on Tuesday


I had TURP ( https://www.mayoclinic.org/tests-procedures/turp/about/pac-20384880 ) surgery about a year ago, a little less.  It was no fun, the first few days of recovery were troublesome, particularly until the catheter was removed.  But it got better and the plumbing works a whole lot better now.  Glad I had it done.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Daytona Al (Sep 19, 2021)

Pinky said:


> All the best to you, @Daytona Al
> Sending my prayers  and a couple of hugs


Thinks Pinky. I need the prayers as well as the hugs. It will be a chilly couple of days.


----------



## Daytona Al (Sep 19, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> I had TURP ( https://www.mayoclinic.org/tests-procedures/turp/about/pac-20384880 ) surgery about a year ago, a little less.  It was no fun, the first few days of recovery were troublesome, particularly until the catheter was removed.  But it got better and the plumbing works a whole lot better now.  Glad I had it done.
> 
> Best of luck to you!


Hi Alligatorob, 

How long did they keep in the catheter? I thought that my surgeon said 10 days, but that seems excessive. Maybe I misunderstood. Like you, I'll be glad that it's done. My prostate has had it's day. Time to say goodbye.


----------



## Daytona Al (Sep 19, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @Daytona Al I hope all goes well and I wish you a fast recovery.


Thanks so much Ruth. From your wishes to God's ears.


----------



## Daytona Al (Sep 19, 2021)

Irwin said:


> Let us know how it goes. I had a UroLift procedure for my enlarged prostate, but it didn't work.
> 
> Good luck, Al!


Hi Irwin, 

Mine is coming out completely by Robot. Apparently, they make small holes on either side until it collapses. (so says the doctor) It's confusing. The surgeon made it sound like the easiest thing in the world. Then he said that I'd have a catheter for ten days. That's a lot of time for an easy procedure.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 19, 2021)

Daytona Al said:


> How long did they keep in the catheter?


Only about 48 hours.  Once the blood in the urine cleared they took it out.  Hope yours is not too long, but it won't last forever...



Daytona Al said:


> My prostate has had it's day. Time to say goodbye.


Glad mine's gone, and I don't miss it!  My only regret is that I didn't do it sooner.

You will be fine, better than before, just keep telling yourself that.  It is true.


----------



## RubyK (Sep 19, 2021)

Sending you wishes for a successful surgery.


----------



## Daytona Al (Sep 19, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Please forgive my ignorance, but is the cath for urine flow ?


Yes. I think it collects Urine in a bag. Yuck.


----------



## Daytona Al (Sep 19, 2021)

debodun said:


> View attachment 184646


Thanks Debodun. Your wishes are appreciated.


----------



## Daytona Al (Sep 19, 2021)

RubyK said:


> Sending you wishes for a successful surgery.


Thanks Ruby. I love the balloon and gratefully accept the hugs.


----------



## Daytona Al (Sep 19, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Only about 48 hours.  Once the blood in the urine cleared they took it out.  Hope yours is not too long, but it won't last forever...
> 
> 
> Glad mine's gone, and I don't miss it!  My only regret is that I didn't do it sooner.
> ...


Maybe I misunderstood the guy. He couldn't have really meant ten days.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 19, 2021)

Daytona

Best wishes!
They do so many of these nowadays that every thing should go very smoothly.


----------



## Daytona Al (Sep 19, 2021)

officerripley said:


> Good luck, hopes for a speedy recovery!


Thinks officerripley. From your keyboard to God's ears.


----------



## Daytona Al (Sep 19, 2021)

Pecos said:


> Daytona
> 
> Best wishes!
> They do so many of these nowadays that every thing should go very smoothly.


Thanks Pecos. The surgeon really made it sound like a quick thing... more like tonsils than prostate. But, then he said you'll returned in ten days to take out the catheter. That's not an image I'm liking. Maybe I misunderstood.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 19, 2021)

Hugs Al. Prayers for you on the way!


----------



## Daytona Al (Sep 19, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I can relate.  For years I would be alone and scared due to hubby's horrific working hours.  I felt very alone.


I'd like to hear how you dealt with the loneliness. I'm used to being surrounded by people at work, and now here with just my wife. She's the greatest, but is used to a strong dynamic husband. I don't yet have a clue what to do with my days after this surgery is over. But I feel that she needs me to me out and about and my normal self. I've had a few volunteer feelers about working at the front desk or talking with patients at hospice. The front desk seems pretty lame, since there isn't much traffic. Maybe I'd be better off with the patients. In the meantime, I'm trying to find out what to do with my life. I'm reading a book every two days, which passes the time, but there has to be something more, after my recovery.  I love writing to people of SF, but that is just a few minutes per day. I wish that I could find other ways to work with people online. 

It sounds like you've been through this. Let me know if you have any insights. Any ideas are appreciated...


----------



## Daytona Al (Sep 19, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Hugs Al. Prayers for you on the way!


Much appreciated RadishRose.


----------



## Daytona Al (Sep 19, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> absolutely  -  here's hopin' that you're back and up at'em right quick...


Thanks SmoothSeas


----------



## Kaila (Sep 21, 2021)

We're thinking of you today,  @Daytona Al  !
Hang in there.  Things should slowly get better from here.


----------



## win231 (Sep 21, 2021)

Daytona Al said:


> Yes. I think it collects Urine in a bag. Yuck.


Yes.  With a cath, you never actually "Go to the bathroom."  Urine constantly drips into a bag attached to your leg.  You can shower with it, since everything is made of rubber & silicone.  (I had a cath for 6 days).
It's easy to empty, but you have to empty it before bed & you wouldn't want to plan to be away from home for too long because you don't want the bag to get too full. 
The bottom of the collection bag has a plug & you want to empty it when it's no more than 3/4 full.  The hospital should provide a 2nd spare plug in case you lose the one on the bag.  Make sure to ask for an extra one.  I was really concerned about leaking, but it never did.  That plug has ridges on it, so it's not likely to come out until you pull it out.
Don't be alarmed if you get a little blood with the urine.


----------



## mrstime (Sep 21, 2021)

I don't have a clue about your surgery, but my best wishes go out to you for a successful surgery and a speedy recovery!


----------



## Jules (Sep 21, 2021)

Al, hoping everything went well today.


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 21, 2021)

Thinking of you Al, hope you can check in to see all the good wishes and update us on how you're feeling.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 22, 2021)

I just saw this thread as I was in the ER all weekend due to an accident at home.  Hope everything went well!


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Kaila (Sep 23, 2021)

I'm remembering you , too, Al!  Better days are coming.


----------



## Jules (Sep 29, 2021)

We haven’t heard from Al.  Hope all is well.


----------

